# BRAND NEW COOLER & COFFIN BOX GRAB BARS FOR SALE!



## Bryson Turner (May 3, 2017)

*Two style grab bars for sale! Available for immediate pickup or shipment!

Measurements will be provided upon request.

Contact Bryson:

850-205-2300

[email protected]*

-Cooler style with 4 mounting feet and hoops, for holding cooler in place.
$350 (price does not include shipping)

-Coffin box grab bar, 2 mounting feet for deck and 2 for coffin box.
$325 (price does not include shipping)


----------



## Bryson Turner (May 3, 2017)

bump


----------



## Bryson Turner (May 3, 2017)

Still available


----------

